# [SOLVED] Windows 98 Help Please....



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

i have a compaq presario 7478 , when i click properties on my computer i have :system microsoft windows 98 secodn edition 4.10.2222 A :computer: AuthenticAMD AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor 56.0 ram... i think i shound install more ram but i think first things first. i need to fix my computer to fix the colors & not have huge settings... but i dont want to used my quick restore disk because i tryed it & resulted me not having any OS.. & had to reformat and reinstall win 98 se again for the 3rd time...dont know if you need any more info .. oh ... i have an ethernet card installed but i did it b 4 i had the whole trouble & it seems installed and it says it working fine but i cant connect to the internet because i get an error saying

MSoobe caused an invalid page fault in module<unknown> at 0000:00000009.
and has more things but i dont feel like typing it down but if you think i need to see it the let me know and i will type it down...

when i turn on my coputer its says

cannot find a device file that may b needed to run windows or a window appliciation .the windows registry or system.ini fiel refers to the device file,but the device file no longer exixst.
if you delted the file on purpose try using unistalling the associated application using its unistall or setup program.
if you still want to use the application associated with this device file try reinstallung the application .

vnetsup.vxd
vredir.vxd
dfs.vxd
then i press any key & it goes to my desktop but the i get a windowns networking
unable to load the dynamic link library:
msnp32.dll
system cant find it

then it goes to my desktop.But i want to fix this so i can get the settings back the way i had it when i was able to use my quick restore disk.ok now what can i do to fix those problem so then i can get my other setting fixed as i mention like my color(only have 2bit & 16bit , when i was ablt tp use the quckrestore disk i had more options here) fix my screen area and be able to connect to the internet this is installed right but wont let me connect to the internet.PLEASE ANY ONE HELP.jUST WANT TO GET MY ORIGINAL SETTING BACK IF ITS POSSIBLE.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Did you try to load XP on this machine at one time? MSoobe is the winXP activation program.


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

yes i did .but my pc was ok i had windows 98 and only problem was getting a blue screen , i never formated it.so when i tryed to install xp it crashed and a blue screen showed up .so when i turned it on it said no OS found.thats when i decided to format my pc delete my partions & create a new one.then from there you can read what i typed b 4 ...so any help will be really apreciated... if i had the money i would just get it repaired ..better yet just buy a new pc ... but i want to learn & fix it .. beside i dont have money lol....


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Sounds like the format did not go well since msoobe is still on there. I would suggest booting with the 98 boot disk then at the a: prompt type in format C:
and trying to reinstall 98 again.
Note: there is a space between format and C:

Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah well i have done it 3 times because the second time i tryed using the quickrecovery disk... the win 98 se is original but its my friends although i used my product key.when i tryed using the compaq quick recovery disk it was was working fine until it froze during the process & copying.... i also had a forum on that a few days ago but didnt really help.since not may people replyed with some info that could of helped which i already knew.......well i hope you can keep helping me.. im off to eat so i'll check back later....


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

i also see i have 3 diff window folders... windows000 , windows 001 etc... dontknow what to do with those either..


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

If you use a win98 boot disk and format the drive, any and all folders should be deleted. Go here,
http://bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
and download the win98se OEM boot disk to your drive.Put a formatted floppy in the A drive and double click the download. It should then create a good boot disk. Boot with this disk in the floppy. Once you do the "format C:" without the quotes at the A: prompt, you should be able to use your original restore disk by booting again to the floppy, then switch to your cd with the cd in the drive,then type setup and hit the enter key.
If your cd was D: once you boot to the floppy it will be E:
So, at the A: prompt type E: then type setup. The boot disk moves the cd rom down one letter.

The different windows folders are due to multiple installations without properly formatting the drive.

Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok let me get this straigt..( i will not do anything until you reply if i understood what your asking me to do ).

1.go to the link you posted "http://bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm"
2.download it to my latptop(wich is what im using to get online help, by the way its my friends laptop)save it on a floppy.(by format floppy i dont really understand what u mean by that .. do u mean its an empty floppy or save what ever i just downloaded from the link you posted to a disk ontop of another floppy like my win98 startup disk)so now i should have a good boot disk as you said.
3.start my pc with the bootdisk and format my c (format C at the A:/ prompt. by doing this i have to delete my primary partions?? & create a new one using as much space as possible like that fat13 thing something like that .
4. ok well i think up to here i should install win98 ,again,but it should come out ok .but i dont quite understand when u say """you should be able to use your original restore disk by booting again to the floppy ,then switch to your cd with the cd in the drive,then type setup and hit the enter key.
"""" .Do you mean instead of installing win 98 i should use my compaq quickrecover disk??*OR* did you mean after the complete install of win 98 i can be able to use the recovery disk???

ok im sorry if i misunderstood something and correct anything i did misunderstand , dont really know much about computer but im interested and willing to learn so please have patience


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Download the bootdisk to a folder on the harddrive IE... temp or whatever as long as you know where it is. Put a fresh floppy in the floppy drive and go into windows to find the file you downloaded. Double click the file, it will create a bootdisk. Place this disk in your pc floppy and boot the machine. It should ask you if you want to start the computer with cd rom support. Choose that option then at the A: type format C:
This will format your current partition. There is no need to repartition the drive. Formatting and partitioning are two different things.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

After the drive is formatted, the recovery disk should be fine to reload windows and any other Compaq software that was originally on it. If the recovery disk does not work, use the Win98 disk.
Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok i will do that .. just one problem , the laptop doesnt have a floppy drive.. it only has the cd rom.... and on my computer i cant connect to the internet although i have an ethernet card installed in it.If i can coonect to the internet then i can be able to download the bootdisk and save it on my floppy.Any suggestions??I will try to see if i can do it on a friends computer.well check back soon .


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok i did as you said , but when i used my quickrestore disk , it was working but it froze up to were it said 7% current process & 10% copying data... now what should I do....please help...


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

what kind of boot disk is it...??? after i took out my quick recovery disk i restarted it with out the quick resotred disk to see if i had any OS.. as i correctly guess i had nothing ..again , but i forgot to take out the floppy with the boot things save in from the link you sent me and a whole wierd bunch of crap was coming out ,, juat a black scree with weird characters in white coming out across and repeating over and over


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok i entered DOS and i checked it i had any files on my C : , .... and i do happen to have some files (7) and (8) dirs...


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

im just gonna reinstall win 98 se...see what happens...


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

as i try to install win 98 se the microsoft scandisk come out to check my c: and found a problem it says 

the C:\SYSTEM.\CPQS\ "here i get different kinds lik t.n ,a.c,i,a.t,r.a, and may more"" 

everytime it choose "fix it" it come out again but with differens ends like i mentioned,,,...


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

the C:\system.sav\windows is also damaged

the c:\cpqdrv os damaged

the c:\cpqdrv\(black space with a white dot in the middle)( an O with a ">" on top of it pionting up) arrow pointin up & down, black space with white dot ,hitlers sign but side ways and a Spade . .... this is the wierdest one i seen .....


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

c:\windows\system\..... is also damaged
c:\windows\inf directory is also damaed
c:\windows\sysbckuo is also damaged
c:\windows\help ..""""""
c:\windows\system32 """"""
c:\windows\cursors""""\
c:\windows\java""""""""
fonts
web
drwatson
config
task..... and still going ..


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Sorry for the amount of time between replies, I have been out of town. 
Can you download the bootdisk to any machine with a floppy? Or can you copy it to cd and take it to a machine with a floppy? Or do you know anybody who is using win98 who could create boot disk for you? Your drive is still not formatted.


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

well i downloaded the boot disk ... but it didnt work ... so i used the start up disk to start it & then took it out & poped in the bootdisk u told me to download.... we can start again if u dont mind & help me throug the steps when u can ...


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

as i turn on my coputer with out no floppy in it or cd... i goes into dos..
C:\>

so i typed Dir to see if i had anything since i tryed to reinstall win 98 but forze on me and i got :

Volume in drive C is HARD DRIVE
Volume Serial Number is 3250-1ef6
Directory of C:\

COMMAND COM 93,890 04-23-99 10:22p
WININST0 400 01-26-04 11:39P
1FILE(S) 93,890 BYTES
1 DIR(S) 28,600.28MB FREE

may b this info can help....


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Looks like the install started at one time, lets try something different. Do you know how to get into the bios, it is usually done by hitting the F10 key or the DEL key right after you power on. If you do know how to get in, look for a boot sequence setting or boot options or something similar. When you find this setting, you should be able to move it so it boots first from the cd rom. Once you have changed it, exit and save the changes. Then put the restore disk in the cd and boot. If you are given the option to format, say yes and then reinstall.

Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

DID you mean to boot with the recovery disk or with the win98 ???

..


> Then put the restore disk in the cd and boot. If you are given the option to format, say yes and then reinstall.


since a recovery disk wont ask to format ?? i think .. well my recovery disk never asked .... it always jusy goes into a blue screen & says:
warning that the software was originally preinstalled on my compaw personal computer will now be restored on my hard disk.

i've done this before and it froze on the 7% process & 10% copying data but didnt not ask me to format


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

OK, boot with the floppy then, at the A:> prompt type "format C:" (NOTE THE SPACE between format and C: ) After the format is finished you should be able to use your original restore disk by booting again to the floppy, then switch to your cd with the cd in the drive,then type setup or maybe install and hit the enter key. To determone which one type "dir/w" without the quotes and look for an .exe file named either setup or install.
PLEASE NOTE
If your cd was D: once you boot to the floppy it will be E:
So, at the A: prompt type E: then type setup. The boot disk moves the cd rom down one letter.
Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

So i tryed the quick recovery disk but froze on the same place .so then i went back to dos & checked on c:>dir and got the following::

Volume in drive c has no label
volume serial number is 3843-ec05
directory of C:\

autoexe bat 251 11-15-99-2:36p
command com 93,890 04-23-99 10:22p
command pif 967 11-15-99 3:48p
compaq 11-15-99
config sys 204 11-15-99
cpqdrv 11-15-99
cpqs 11-15-99
cq_rem ini 4,401 11-15-99
cq_rstat 36 11-15-99
Logo sys 129,078 04-23-99
mouse 11-15-99
mydocu~1 07-22-99
program~1 07-22-99
trident 11-30-99
windows 07-22-99


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

hey when i submited the last post i didnt know you were online .... and i used the recovery disk..... my bad....


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Try the previous post, after format, there should be nothing on the C: drive.
If it is not booting to A:\>
with the boot disk in, check the BIOS to ensure the Floppy (A: Drive) is the first boot option. When you can put in the floppy diisk and it comes up to A:\> first , you should be good to go.

Got to work in the morning but, I will check back!

Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

after i formated my hard drive i had no files in it like u said ... and on E:>dir/w i didnt find no setup or install in it ... the recovery disk are 2. all i get is :

[BIN] [BOM] BOOTCAT.BIN BOOTSECT.bin Bootsect.klk
cd.ini [copytod] [cpqdrv] [cpqs] [data]
img.ini lfs.txt [qria]

6file(s) 2,951,251 bytes
7dir(s) 0 bytes free


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

I also have files in my d:> .. should that be empty ??or format d:??? this is what i have in D:
attrib.exe
chkdsk.exe
command.com
debug.exe
edit.com
ext.exe
extract.exe
format.com
help.bat
scdex.exe
readme.txt
restart.com
scandisk.exe
scandisk.ini
sys.com


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Don't worry about D:, it is only a virtual drive. Your choice as to what to do next.
1. Boot with the recovery CD and no floppy.
2. Boot with the 98 CD and no floppy.
3. Boot with the floppy, go to E: and put the 98CD in. Then type setup 

All 3 options should reinstall. It would be better if you can get the recovery CD to work as it will have all of the drivers etc... that the system shipped with. If you just use the 98 CD, you will have to track down drivers etc.. after the system loads.

Let us know


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok well i tryed the recovery disk and failed.just froze on the same place , now i will try win 98 with out the floppy.


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok as i was installing win98 se. it was pretty much done but when it wsa checking for any devices pluged in (which i unplugge everything except the key board & mouse ) it asked to restart so it it did on its own , thats when it went back to check for devices but then a blue screen came out :
WINDOWS

A fatal exception 0E has occurred at 0028:C183A6EC.(note those wer zeros now o's) the current will be terminated.

* press any key to terminat the current application.
*press CTRL+ALT+DEL again to restart your computer.You will lose any unsaved information in all applications

why does this blue screen come out when i have nothing on my copmuter just about to install win 98 ????


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok well some how it win 98 was installed .but i dont think its ok since i get alot of blue screen saying fatal things has occurred.. well i can enter to my desktop sometimes usually through safe mode. Just now i had my pc turned of for a while like 5 minutes and turned it on and it working just fine.but again its settings are different, colors i have 2 bit &16bit and the screen area is 640 by 480 pixels .. so that i cant change but i do want to change that .at the moment i cant seem to install my ethernet card software , the card has already been installed for about a year now.any other sugestions to fix my pc ??like with the settings or anything you think i should have ??


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey windows 98 is ruuning fine .no problems yet ..and i also wanna thank you for your help so far.. thanks a bunch only the settings... any help u can advice in that and any other software i should use ?? like installing office 2000 ??


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey I also dont seem to have any sound ???


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It sounds like you got it loaded from the Win 98 CD and not the Restore CD, hence you don't have all the drivers you need for your hardware.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

These two programs will tell you who the mfg of your sound and video cards, and much more. Of the two Aida32 is by far the more comprehensive. In some cases it even provides links to the manufactures web site.

For everything you ever wanted to know about your PC, and them some.
Download the Enterprise System Information version of aida32.exe
http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

Less complete, but still very good http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

FireZtar10

As NiteHawk suggests, download one of the programs and run it. You will then be able to get more system info. You now need the drivers for your video card and sound card to get them to work properly. Sounds like we are finally getting somewhere.

Let us Know


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Just remembered you gave us the model in the first post, here is the link to the drivers for your model,

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/softwa...osoft Windows 98&sw_lang=en&pagetype=software


----------



## FireZtar10 (Jan 9, 2004)

hey i have windows fixed with the drivers and everything is working just fine......thanks for your help just one hting any softweare u thin i should have .. all i have dowloade so far is zone alarm since i have cable connectio , thanks again..


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

A good AntiVirus program is always in order. If you do not have a commercial updated copy of Norton or McAfee etc... A good free one is available at 
www.grisoft.com
do a little digging on the site to find the free version.

Glad all is going great with the machine!!!!

SeeYa


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

For a lot of good security related programs check out Rollin'Rog's post in the security forum. A lot of the software there is freeware.

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854/s.html


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

NiteHawk
Thanks for jumping in on the driver issue!

SeeYa


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Not a problem. I really didn't add that much, you had the problem pretty well in hand. :up:


----------

